# Gerd and Barrett's esophagus



## wings1 (22 May 2016)

Just wondering if anyone has had a claim approved for gerd which has caused Barrett's esophagus disease . the gerd was caused by years of arthritic medication prescribed to me by the doctor for another approved claim . I was told by my specialist that the years of acid reflux caused by the medication has caused Barrett's . I was immediately taken off the arthritis medication and ordered not to take any kind of anti inflamitory for anything because of the Barrett's which they are keeping a eye on and making sure the cells do not change . Has anyone had a similar claim and how did it turn out for you


----------



## RobA (22 May 2016)

Just my take, but I would think any condition caused by medication proscribed to treat another pensioned condition wod be covered


----------



## wings1 (23 May 2016)

Thanks for the reply Rob A . I am hoping I hear the outcome of the claim soon. I was just wondering if anyone else has put a similar claim in and what the outcome and if favorable what they were assessed at for a %.


----------



## medicineman (23 May 2016)

I had a coworker that got an SDA pension under the old charter because he developed GERD in Bosnia...PROBABLY won't be much of an issue.

MM


----------



## wings1 (23 May 2016)

Thanks for the reply Medicineman but I have to ask what is a SDA pension .


----------



## PuckChaser (23 May 2016)

Special Duty Area. Difference between being hurt in Canada and hurt on deployed ops.


----------



## medicineman (23 May 2016)

Yeah...even if it's self inflicted, as a lot of GERD is?

MM


----------



## wings1 (23 May 2016)

Ok thank you got the clarification. I know my situation may be a bit different I can honestly say mine was not self inflicted I was always careful with my diet I do not drink alcohol. My gerd was directly caused by medication.


----------



## medicineman (23 May 2016)

Didn't say your's was...was just commenting on what people get if they get [themselves] sick in an SDA and that since you're case appears to be iatrogenic (medically caused), things shouldn't be TOO much of an issue.

Just make sure that letters are dotted and crossed and records are good.

MM


----------



## wings1 (23 May 2016)

Thank you medicineman for your replys  and info. I am so new to this vac process lol . I believe all my med docs are in good order and documentation from the docs and specialists are there . I will let you know how it turns out . I noticed on this thread there is very little info on gerd and Barrett's so maybe my journey will help someone else out


----------

